# How important is a womans scent?



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe I'm a bit of a Neanderthal but a woman has to have the right "scent" for me to be attracted to her. Maybe it's a combination of a dab or perfume and hair conditioner or maybe just her natural smells but some women really turn me on and some don't. And to make matters worse my sense of smell actually seems to be getting better as I get older so if I smell smoke or dog slobber or what she had for lunch I get turned off.

Years ago when I met the woman I married her scent drove me insane, she laughed at how I always smelled her. Then years later as the marriage was going bad I got to be repulsed by her scent! 

Maybe I should start a new dating site based on smell samples, scratch and sniff pictures or something. I hate to admit it but when I meet someone new I always try to "catch a whiff" 

Is it the same for you other guys or am I just primitive?


Cooper


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I don't have a great sense of smell. As long as they aren't musky I'm probably good. I do love when my wife wears juicy couture. I mostly love the smell when I go down on her. That turns me on.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I still find the scent of my ex extraordinarily attractive. 

I do have a pretty good sense of smell, and always notice this.

A woman is like a veritable potpourri. There is the way her hair smells, the way her skin smells, her breath, clothes, perfume if she is wearing any.

There have definitely been women to whom I have been more drawn overall, simply by the way they smelled.

My first girlfriend used to wear something called 'Love's Baby Soft' and it drove me absolutely mental. To this day if I smell something like it, I'm like a shark drawn to the scent of blood in the water.

On the flip side, if you smell of cigarettes or moth balls, you could look like Angelina Jolie and I wouldn't be interested.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

It has to do with pheromones.....

You are attracted to the person who smells "yummy" to you for a reason.....

Pheromones and smells

Quite interesting subject !!!!!

My husband could come right from work (soldier and now police officer) and I could "eat him up"......he always smelled delicious to me.....whereas other boyfriends I've had, I've sent straight to the shower....

That's why I knew he was the one for me and I wanted to have children with him.....

So sad  !!!!!!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Deejo said:


> I still find the scent of my ex extraordinarily attractive.
> 
> I do have a pretty good sense of smell, and always notice this.
> 
> ...


Deej,

Was confessing this to the wife upstairs today.

All I have to do is catch a faint aroma and it feels like our first kiss.


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

it is in the pheromones...they can be stupid sometimes


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

If memory serves me correctly, a study was done on this out of England and the test subjects actually had their penises wired to detect arousal. The study was (I think) of over 1,000 men and all were given things to smell and their responses/lack of responses were recorded.
The number one scent that aroused a man was Vanilla. Again, if memory serves correctly, it was something like 95% of men got turned on by the scent of vanilla. 
I am certain the perfume industry caught on to this study. If you ever look at what is actually in perfume, body washes, shampoo, conditioners, body lotion....there seems to be vanilla in nearly all of them. 
I am curious about vanilla though. Was it because Mom baked when these men were children and those happy memories equated to feeling safe and secure and therefore that smell takes them back? Or was Freud right?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

So what would they have to pay you to let someone wire up electrodes to your penis?

I know some of the smell is pheromones but I'm surprised at how focused I am on smells and scents, I'm like an old hound dog. The gal I'm seeing now really has no scent except her house and dog smell, I like her company but just not weak at the knees for her. But last weekend at her Christmas open house I met one of her girlfriends whose smell just intoxicated me, I couldn't get enough of her! 

On the other hand my friend Chuck never notices a womans smell, even when I point it out to him. Otherwise he seems to have a normal sense of smell, he's much more into looks than me. Maybe smell attraction is also a personal preference type of thing, you got leg men, hair men, boob men, and hound dogs like me.

Maybe I should dull my smeller somehow, it would make dating a lot easier.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Cooper,

Hope you are having a nice Christmas holiday. You have posed an interesting question. Sometime back I heard a trivia question on the radio which asked a related question. The trivia question was this...."What scent most arouses a man?" The answer stumped everyone--a real surprise. It is pumpkin! Here's the link: Sexually Arousing Smells: How About Pumpkin? - ABC News . The answer to your problem is simple. Replace the dog scent with pumpkin air freshener. 

I've always had a strong attraction to the way certain horses smell. Horses do not all smell alike. It seems that is another common trait among us crazy horse women. The estranged husband always joked that he was going to make a line of horse scented soap for men. He was sure that scent was a pheromone.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Aug, 

The kids and I had our Christmas today, they just left to go spend the night at their moms. It was a nice day, first time in a while the three of us have spent the whole day together.

I read the article about pumpkin, I do like the smell of pumpkin but never thought of it as a sexy smell, maybe I'll try an experiment with my horsey friend. You know I always thought my daughters horse smelled sweet, she was easy to cuddle up to, the Arabs we had always had a strong pungent smell. I have even had dogs that smelled good, maybe it just gets to be a familiarity thing.

Tomorrow I get to go visit my horsey friend, maybe I'll take a pumpkin pie over and dab a little vanilla extract behind her ears and see what happens! 

Enjoy your Christmas


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

vanilla...i heard it was cinnimon for men, like fresh baked cinn rolls...

but i have noticed, when im ovulateing...men will smile at me more and try to talk to me or just stand next to me...
at least its only 2/3 days a month, and i usually am at home, thankfully most of the time.

i know gross sorry if its TMI


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Cooper, I'm glad you and the kids had a nice Christmas. My Christmas Day has been enjoyable as well. I've had all of my children here and we spent the day with my mother, brothers and their families. Oh, and my mother told my brother his "kids" (his two dogs) had to stay home today. He wasn't happy, but it made the day much more pleasant for the rest of us. Maybe you can find a way to get the message across to your friend.

Wow! You did pick up on the horse scent thing then. Yep, I love a sweaty horse with a sweet aroma. Nothing like huffing that.....I know I'm a little weird.

I'm wondering if the pumpkin pie scent is a regional thing though. Most men in my area absolutely hate pumpkin pies. I'm pretty sure a pumpkin pie would kill the romance with a southern man. Now, a pecan pie is an entirely different matter--they flock to those! You'll have to keep us posted on your research!


----------



## SoCalMark (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a sensitive nose and the love experience is all about the scent for me. My favorite smell is my wife's hair (head - you sickos) and there is certain perfumes that are very alluring. Victoria's Secret makes great perfumes.

I especially like when my wife is well showered. A urine smell while going down on her is simply not pleasant at all for me and it's something I like to do.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Omg... I dunno if I want to say without sounding creepy... 
Well here goes, I like... Correction LOVE when my wife uses soaps and lotions that reminds me of sweet pastries... Cakes, cookies, cinnamon rolls... Uh you get the point...
There was this scented soap she had onetime called cake batter...
I'm sorry... Let me sum it up... 
Sugar sweet smells... And yes pheromones do play a part... Sometimes her natural scent lure me like fresh bait...


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

First, Happy New Year's everyone!

Second, I wear an oil called Egyptian Goddess and I've worn it since I was a teen. To this day it drives my husband insane. He buys a little roll on version of it for almost every Holiday, including this past Christmas. 

I think it's not only the smell but what the smell does with the woman's natural pheromones.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Cooper, here's a thread for you. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/20151-16-years-1-kid-2-dogs.html I think you can provide some perspective on this one.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Aug., I'll go check it out.

Happy New Year!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

And a Happy New Year to you!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband has too great of a sense of smell, it is almost annoying, he HATES perfume. If I even come home from a friends house that had a perfume smell in the air, he will notice it shorty after I walk through the door, it makes him "chokey". No perfume allowed in our house. Only soap & water allowed here. No fancy scents for underarms either. 

Not sure what to say about his sense of smell, other than he demands a Natural one. I had to get No scent Body oil for him to use on me, cause he did not like the very popular Neutrageno Light seasame scent eiher.


----------



## gregj123 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes I love her smell


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I have been thinking about what scent really turns me on, I guess it would have to say it's a clean fresh smell. I'm not sure how to bottle it but I sure take notice when I catch a whiff. There's also a couple perfumes I like as long as they're used sparingly, and coca butter hand cream or conditioner.

What about you women out there, what scents do you like?


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Cooper said:


> What about you women out there, what scents do you like?


My husband's sweat combined with Hugo Boss Green. Pure aphrodisiac for me!!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

reachingshore said:


> My husband's sweat combined with Hugo Boss Green. Pure aphrodisiac for me!!


My husband smells very nicely because he puts on aftershave, deodorant, cologne, his scent drives me wild. I smell his balls, his armpits, his mustache, I just linger and smell him all the time. I can feel that my body starts to heat when I smell him! 

I like musk the best!


----------



## SoCalMark (Dec 31, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband has too great of a sense of smell, it is almost annoying, he HATES perfume......


If there was a scent called "Auto Garage" that might be a winner 

:soapbox:


----------

